# Arboreal Setup



## P. Novak (Nov 5, 2005)

can i see some pics of some nice relitivley cheap arboreal setups or what you would use for an adult arboreal (about 5"-5.5" in general) 

cause i kinda dont really like setting a tank on its side like i do now, so just trying to get some ideads!     thanks in advance!!!


----------



## DanCameron (Nov 5, 2005)

Here are two set ups I have with a couple $18 KK:

Pinktoe set up:

http://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pinktoesetup4lu.jpg

Pokie set up:

http://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pokiesetup4qb.jpg

Hope this helps!


----------



## GootySapphire (Nov 5, 2005)

Check this thread out bro


----------



## GootySapphire (Nov 5, 2005)

If you dont like setting them on their side, go to a petstore and look into a pet store and buy an exoterra brand caging, preferrably a 12x12x18 perfect for an arboreal setup.


----------



## Potatoemoe (Nov 5, 2005)

well if you want cheap you don't want a exotera cage they are rather expensive.  If you don't mind building your own. the materials are fairly cheap.  You can also make the tanks how ever you want them.  Other than that I recomend the tall KK's.  I personally took a 20gl tall, got some plexiglass and divided the tank into three sections and made a custom lid so each section would open separately.  I think it cost me $30 including the tank.  Sorry no pic my camera broke.


----------



## GootySapphire (Nov 5, 2005)

Potatoemoe said:
			
		

> well if you want cheap you don't want a exotera cage they are rather expensive.  If you don't mind building your own. the materials are fairly cheap.  You can also make the tanks how ever you want them.  Other than that I recomend the tall KK's.  I personally took a 20gl tall, got some plexiglass and divided the tank into three sections and made a custom lid so each section would open separately.  I think it cost me $30 including the tank.  Sorry no pic my camera broke.



oh yeah i probably shouldve realized he wanted something cheap...whoopsie haha.


----------



## Lasiodora (Nov 5, 2005)

Here you go:
<<click me>> 

-Mike


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 5, 2005)

ahh VERY NICE thanks guys!!!!!! im still deciding on which, but if i were to build my own, plexiglass is quite expensive. so is there another material i can use? thanks!!


----------



## moricollins (Nov 5, 2005)

Also try this thread:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=38918&highlight=arboreal

the wonders of the search function NEVER cease to amaze me.


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 5, 2005)

oh ya very nice!!! although i was wondering that do you really need a high enclosure for arboreals, cant you just have a 10 gallon or a 5 gallon sitting the right way and theyll just live at the top? im not gonna do it im just wondering! thanks!


----------



## Martin H. (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello DanCameron,



			
				DanCameron said:
			
		

> Pokie set up:
> 
> http://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pokiesetup4qb.jpg


 BTW, Poecilotheria spp. are not like Avics who need a branch to walk on and to fix theire webbings at BUT a cork tube or a piece of wood with a crack/hole to hide *IN*.

related article: 
 TOMASINELLI, F. (2002): Life in the hole: an interesting approach to housing female Poecilotheria. _British Tarantula Society Journal_ 18(1): 3-4.

all the best,
Martin


----------



## DanCameron (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh, that piece of wood in there has some holes in it so the P. regalis can do it's thing.  I did a little research on how they like to live and came up with that.  Before it was just cork bark, but I left it in there for him to play with.


----------

